# searching a slogan for my new website



## elvinio (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am Vince off Belgium and i need some help for making a good slogan. 

I am currently making a website + business cards for having more publicity for my pictures. . It is not intended to make money  but only as a portfolio for the people i have made some pictures. So they can fing their own pictures. 

Of course is a slogan very personal but i am in a writersblock.. 

Here a small discription of my work .. I shoot mostly portraits on the street. This are portraits of a human and their life, feeliings, ...  This is usually in black and white. I allmost never photoshop my photos because I hardly believe that the right click must be made at the moment .  Sometimes i keep one colour in the black and white picture but it is not a fixed style.  But i also do Macro, landscapes, specific perspective photographs with many DOF, ... 

I awant a short, English slogan 

 my photos are often raw or pure.. 

These are some I found but am still not 100% satisfied. 

Catching the raw emotion (they are not just emotions) 
Just watch it (too marketing oriented, and saying nothing) 
Catching the moment (it is not just about moments can also be creative) 
Searching the time (ditto) 
Pure emotion 
Pure & Raw (complicated?) 
Visible (something with this word) 


Who wants to help me? Other viewpoints can help me.. 

Greetings


----------



## EmmaIam (May 17, 2010)

What do you mean Raw or Pure?

You mean not re touched? I mean, thats great that your technical skills require no processing, however from a marketing point of view your prospective clients really won't give a monkeys doo dah what the images have had or have not had done to them, they will only be concerned with the end product. Maybe you would be better off finding a more commercially viable slogan that ' joe bloggs' the client will understand, one must keep in mind that purchasers of Photography aren't necessarily 'Photographers' and have little interest which process you came by to get the end product.

keep it simple.


www.emmaflavell.co.uk


----------



## elvinio (May 17, 2010)

EmmaIam said:


> What do you mean Raw or Pure?
> 
> You mean not re touched? I mean, thats great that your technical skills require no processing, however from a marketing point of view your prospective clients really won't give a monkeys doo dah what the images have had or have not had done to them, they will only be concerned with the end product. Maybe you would be better off finding a more commercially viable slogan that ' joe bloggs' the client will understand, one must keep in mind that purchasers of Photography aren't necessarily 'Photographers' and have little interest which process you came by to get the end product.
> 
> ...



Thx for the comment... It is not easy to exprees myself in english

BTW i like your work.. Like your B&W picture i do sometimes simular work.
I totaly agree with that you must concentrate at the end product. My pure or raw is meaned for the end product.. It is not realy about photoshopping, .. . When people look at my pictures they say.. this is pure or confrontating..  I work more art orientated beacause it is about emotion, expressive, a story of people that had a hard life, ... Sometimes a unsharp picture can say so much more..  BUT there are enough people that like this style and want sometimes that i take some pictures of a situation that they know, ... 
With the slogan i want to express that i don't make the perfect photo like they can do in studio with perfect light, shadow, ... Ofcourse i use reflectionpanels and i have a make up artist for some modelshoots but they know that iwil be not deliver the magazinepicture. That is why my potography is a sort of art for me and not a job. Where you must listen to the client.. Offcourese i do that but i don't change my whole style for them.. And when i do that i will not putt this pictures on my website.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 18, 2010)

"Smart Street Shots"
"Raw Street Shots"
"Shootin' in the Street"

Just a few thoughts.  

Good luck.


----------

